# Need help, looking at used bike on craigslist!



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, I want to get into cycling for fitness and am therefore looking at used bikes on craigslist. I was wondering if this was a good deal:

Schwinn Super Sport road bike

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Like most CL bikes, overpriced - this one by a fair amount. 

If interested, check it out and go for a test ride. If it's reasonably comfortable/ mechanically sound, it's always best to ask the seller to bring the bike to your LBS for mechanical/ fit assessment, and they may also be able to help with appraisal.

My guess (and it is a guess) is $175, max.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks! I'll keep looking.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

What about this one? http://stlouis.craigslist.org/<wbr>bik/4053409195.html


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cakeeater07 said:


> What about this one? http://stlouis.craigslist.org/<wbr>bik/4053409195.html


Similar to the other offering. Overpriced, but maybe not by as much. It's 6 years old and (with discount) probably went for around $700 (see below). 

2008 LeMond Etape - BikePedia

If you're interested and think it's sized right for you, check it out/ test ride it, but before committing, bring it to your LBS for assessment. 

Based on (kinda bad) pics I'd say fair to good condition. Throwing out a number, maybe start at ~$200, but better to have your LBS advise you after seeing the bike in person. Any worn parts/ components detract for a bikes value.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Lemond looked great in person but unfortunately it was too big for me . What about this bike: road bike trek 1000


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

if it does not fit it worthless. I have no way to know if it will fit from the pictures. You said the 56 cm Lemond was too big so I guess you need 52 or 54, but you will need test it to find out. Trek 1000 is an entry level bike. I bought a 5200 last october for $500. That was a $3000 bike when new and is fully carbon with Ultregra. I have been happy with that bike as I don't mind riding an older, but nicer bike.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah I'll see if it fits when I see it in person. I'm mainly concerned about what a good price for the bike would be. Any ideas?


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Per bikepedia the Trek 1000 was the entyy level bike last produced in 2007. Price was $630 to 700 depending on the year. Best guess from looking at the shape of the fork and the color options bike is from 2005 to 2006. 

2005 Trek 1000 - BikePedia

I think $400 is way too much given that this is an entry level bike. I figure maybe $200 or $300 max if is good shape. 

I used this bike pedia site to try to determine what the bike was , at least when new, to see if might worth the money.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

JoePAz said:


> I think $400 is way too much given that this is an entry level bike. I figure maybe $200 or $300 max if is good shape.


That's crazy. You CANNOT get this kind of bike for that kind of money here in Toronto. That bike goes for about 500 here.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

armstrong said:


> That's crazy. You CANNOT get this kind of bike for that kind of money here in Toronto. That bike goes for about 500 here.


What... That bike new 2005 or 2006 was a $630 bike. So now 7-8 years later is worth $500 bucks? Makes no sense.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

JoePAz said:


> What... That bike new 2005 or 2006 was a $630 bike. So now 7-8 years later is worth $500 bucks? Makes no sense.


It's not uncommon to walk into a bike store here and see nothing for under $1000 (road bikes). Two weekends ago I was in Kingston at a shop, they had one bike for 999, everything was higher. Another store I visited yesterday in Durham Region - had nothing under 1000. There was Tiagra on bikes going for 1150. Typically, the "lowest" priced road bike you'll see at an LBS is about 799. I don't know about end-of-season sales, as I have yet to shop during a fall/winter (this year will be the first). So given you basically can't get anything under $800 (taxes will get you to about 900), then 500 becomes a major pricepoint on Kijiji for entry-level bikes.

Don't flame me for this - these are my observations.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

ooops repost


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> It's not uncommon to walk into a bike store here and see nothing for under $1000 (road bikes). Two weekends ago I was in Kingston at a shop, they had one bike for 999, everything was higher. Another store I visited yesterday in Durham Region - had nothing under 1000. There was Tiagra on bikes going for 1150. Typically, the "lowest" priced road bike you'll see at an LBS is about 799. I don't know about end-of-season sales, as I have yet to shop during a fall/winter (this year will be the first). So given you basically can't get anything under $800 (taxes will get you to about 900), then 500 becomes a major pricepoint on Kijiji for entry-level bikes.
> 
> Don't flame me for this - these are my observations.


Sorry, but I don't see your logic here. Just because some LBS's have new entry level bikes for around $900, it's not a given that any used entry level bike is worth around $400. Some are, and some are not. Thus far, all the CL bikes the OP linked to (IMO) clearly, are not. 

When it comes to shopping used, particularly from a private seller, let the buyer beware is the mantra.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

JoePAz said:


> Per bikepedia the Trek 1000 was the entyy level bike last produced in 2007. Price was $630 to 700 depending on the year. Best guess from looking at the shape of the fork and the color options bike is from 2005 to 2006.
> 
> 2005 Trek 1000 - BikePedia
> 
> ...


It's a solid choice but WAY overpriced...


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

On to the next one... What about this one: 2002 Jamis Nova Cyclocross - Touring - Road Size 53cm Seems like the same boat as the rest. Should $200-$300 max?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cakeeater07 said:


> On to the next one... What about this one: 2002 Jamis Nova Cyclocross - Touring - Road Size 53cm Seems like the same boat as the rest. Should $200-$300 max?


I think your $200 mark is pretty much on track. At least this seller is honest/ upfront about usage/ history. Still, it's not worth $400, and if you want to stay with paved roads, you'll need to replace the tires. 

It's a steel frame, so barring any rust, assuming a decent fit and a willingness on the part of the seller to drop his price 'substantially', it may be worth a look/ test ride.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

armstrong said:


> It's not uncommon to walk into a bike store here and see nothing for under $1000 (road bikes). Two weekends ago I was in Kingston at a shop, they had one bike for 999, everything was higher. Another store I visited yesterday in Durham Region - had nothing under 1000. There was Tiagra on bikes going for 1150. Typically, the "lowest" priced road bike you'll see at an LBS is about 799. I don't know about end-of-season sales, as I have yet to shop during a fall/winter (this year will be the first). So given you basically can't get anything under $800 (taxes will get you to about 900), then 500 becomes a major pricepoint on Kijiji for entry-level bikes.
> 
> Don't flame me for this - these are my observations.


What bike store were you at in Kingston?

I have to agree with Armstrong, the prices here in Canada are much higher than the US.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

love4himies said:


> I have to agree with Armstrong, the prices here in Canada are much higher than the US.


Prices in Australia are even higher, but seeing as the OP is linking to bikes in the St. Louis, MO. area, is that relevant??


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Been a few days, slowed down a little. Anyway, back to the search. What about this one Scattante R.650 Road Bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cakeeater07 said:


> Been a few days, slowed down a little. Anyway, back to the search. What about this one Scattante R.650 Road Bike


Probably worth high $200 to (tops) $300. Used much or not, the bike is 9 years old, as are all the components. 

I poked around on the web and found one forum where a poster said he bought one for $750, which was 20% off. I don't know the year, but I think that demonstrates how far off this seller is on pricing.

If you're looking at bikes in the $600 range, I'd consider either used bikes from a LBS or new. Personally, I'd rather have a new bike with sizing/ fit assistance and a warranty than some of these overpriced offerings with none.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow thanks. Im just looking for a good bike i can get within 200-400 dollars thats not one of the many "vintage" bikes on cl. I offered him 400 for that bike and he told me 500 minimum o.o How about this one 2013 Motobecane Grand Record 54 cm Road Bike I also offered 400 for it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cakeeater07 said:


> Wow thanks. Im just looking for a good bike i can get within 200-400 dollars thats not one of the many "vintage" bikes on cl. I offered him 400 for that bike and he told me 500 minimum o.o How about this one 2013 Motobecane Grand Record 54 cm Road Bike I also offered 400 for it.


Presumably, the Moto seller is dropping the price $125 because the bike has 100 miles on it, but 1) it's also used and 2) it won't come with a warranty. Both reasons why the price is too high. Your offer of $400 was a decent one, I think. 

One thing, though. Don't make an offer before first seeing the bike and second, riding it. Even then, it's best to have your LBS check it for fit and mechanical condition.

Keep in mind that used bikes almost always need something replaced, and that cost has to be figured into your offers.


----------



## cakeeater07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice  ill keep everyone updated!


----------

